# Large Mouth suckin one down!



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

that is sweeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Fletcher43, That is a great mount and Idea for position. Looks just like the bass is coming around the structure. Paint is awesome (wish I had that talent).:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*ttt*

Thanks Bob! Thats the Idea of the reverse mount,, it does look like he's comin out of his ambush spot.I have done many of these for customers and they lovem,,,Somethin different...........
Gregg


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*ttt*



Fletcher43 said:


> Thanks Bob! Thats the Idea of the reverse mount,, it does look like he's comin out of his ambush spot.I have done many of these for customers and they lovem,,,Somethin different...........
> Gregg


This is a similar one with a much bigger Bass


----------



## Fritz23 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is a great looking mount


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

these mounts are awesome.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice work !


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great mount!


----------



## paoneshot (Apr 17, 2010)

I love the mounts. I always thought that would be a cool idea


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Great work,Awesome mount!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Everytime I click on this post I want to go Bass fishing.again great work:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount .:thumbs_up


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*ttt*

Thanks for all the great Positive feedback!
Gregg
}}---->


----------

